# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  More are better then less

## laosu

After i lost few thousand $$$ CRS, then i realise that a CORRECT setup will save your wallet, due to to CRS are too sensitive to dirty water. Just share with the bro here my setup.

3x1x1.5ft 2 partition custom tank.
Soil 22L ADA 2, 10L ADA 1. A total of 12cm height SOIL.
Before adding the soil, 10kg eheim chip lava rock, a bottle of MOSURA old sea mud power, BT-9.
3 pre-filter fitted wool.
Total of 4 cansiter
eheim 2222, 2228, 2026, 
Sunsun 1400L/h
Media biohome plus, eheim substance pro, MR Q cr.
hailea HC-150A (adding my spare chiller GEX GXC-110 soon) to reduce lesser kick in.
2.5L Co2 tank with taiwan brand solenoid.
T5 39w x 4
Undergravel system
1 DIY SUPER bb house.

My system work this way 
System 1 2ft UGS to pre-filter to 2026.
System 2 Three sponge suction from each partition to pre-filter - pre-filter(purely just wool)- 2222 - 2228 - sunsun - hc-150a - TOM flowrate checker then merge with system 1 to rainbar back to tank.
Near to the ending part of the tube i use LADY GAGA DIY Co2 inline diffuser mentod, plus a small connection to a air tube(black 15ft tube) to DIY BOX filled with lava chip and CR. then back to the tank(no pump needed, as bb need dark and warm place to grow that why i choose black tube plus 15ft long) diy box with media is to collect more BB.

Will update the photo soon, just correct me if i did wrong. 
And thank to alan aka eviltrain & alvinchan, they share with me alot.
Thank for veiwing. :Jump for joy:

----------


## alvinchan80

Oh my god.. Its like a bacteria paradise!! Haha.. 4 canister running a 3 ft tank & going to have 2 chiller to reduce kick in timing.. But I like!!!

All the best bro in your setup and hope your shrimps are in the best environment and breed you more more soon!!!

----------


## hellomyfriend

thank you for sharing the information with us and hope to see the pictures soon

----------


## andrewheng

Powerful setup, Bro Laosu.
Can't wait to see the pictures....

----------


## jeffteo

Impressive. Post some photos of your set up soon.. Lots of poison detected...

----------


## SeahSengYong

Power setup. Share some pictures.

----------


## eviltrain

Hee hee. Didnt help much lei. Just hope that you do it 1 time good and enjoy shrimp keeping.

Hope to see ur photos soon

----------


## silane

> System 1 2ft UGS to pre-filter to 2026.
> System 2 Three sponge suction from each partition to pre-filter - pre-filter(purely just wool)- 2222 - 2228 - sunsun - hc-150a - TOM flowrate checker then merge with system 1 to rainbar back to tank.:


How much is the flowrate of each system?

----------


## laosu

> How much is the flowrate of each system?


System 1 300L/h
System 2 set to 400L/h(sunsun filter only on from 2pm to 6pm due to the weather too hot, once all filter working will give a total 950L/h)

Rainbar is facing the back of the glass to prevent my tank become a washing machine.

----------


## silane

Not sure if a filter is good to be on and off, the desired bacteria may not grow and undersirable bacteria may grow instead.

----------


## laosu

> Not sure if a filter is good to be on and off, the desired bacteria may not grow and undersirable bacteria may grow instead.


But the filter is in line, all join together.

----------


## eviltrain

Boss silanes means bad bb may cultured instead of good bb.

Better keep them on all the way. If u wants, set the timer for your 2nd system chiller can le lor. Canister keep on running.

----------


## gryphon

Wow bro, your setup is really powerful. :Well done:

----------


## avex30

abit risky to have canister set on and off? I think no harm setting it on 24/7. I m not even comfortable with 6 hrs of bloody downtime due to block upgrading DAMN it

----------


## cheetf

Bro, cannot imagine your setup. Need to see the pictures.

----------


## laosu

> Boss silanes means bad bb may cultured instead of good bb.
> 
> Better keep them on all the way. If u wants, set the timer for your 2nd system chiller can le lor. Canister keep on running.


 Okok but alan if my cansiter are in line i need to On all cansiter ar??? I sometime leave 1 or 2 as dummy filter leh.

----------


## laosu

> Not sure if a filter is good to be on and off, the desired bacteria may not grow and undersirable bacteria may grow instead.


Master silane, i on & off cause filter 2222 will go to filter 2228 then go in sunsun filter then go to chiller lastly then merge with system 1 (2026) filter lastly return to tank. In this way if i stop any of system 2 filter will oso affect anything. Please Advice as i still new for shrimp. Thank in advance.

----------


## vannel

I think if its in-line then there's nothing to worry about. Its not like the water in the canister is stagnant. As long as the flow is kept throughout the whole setup, then it should be fine. Its just like running a chiller whereby the water in the reservoir is constantly flowing whether or not it is being kicked in. No worries there. Impressive that you are running all those different filters and merging into 1 output.. However, it seems like alot of input to a bottlenecked output. Might not be a good thing to restrict the flow of your filters too much. Or maybe I just read the whole thing wrong.

----------


## lizhien

bro laosu, quick! post a pic of your set up!

----------


## ROYLIM1982

Yup, picture speaks a thousand words... :Roll Eyes:

----------


## jeffteo

If both system are connected in series with only 1 intake and 1 return. It should be ok to off one of the system. But if both system are connected in parallel with individual intake on each system, when one of the system is off there may be issue with water flow on the system that is off even with return that is merged into 1. The system that is off may be flowing backwards due to the pressure in the return. A diagram of your set up will help us understand more. i.e. intake 1 -> pre filter -> filter A -> chiller -> Y connector -> master return & intake 2 -> pre filter -> filter B -> Y connector -> master return. (Just an example)

----------


## ZackZhou

Heehee, my setup is parallel. 
Meaning 2 inlet and 1outlet.

Using 1 ecco pro 2036 and 1 more 2032, one prefilter with media is connected to the 2032. Then they merge using a Y joint to a 16/22mm output as there are more room for water to travel. Output linked to chiller and outlet back to tank is via a single 17mm lilypipe.  :Smile:

----------


## laosu

I try by tomorrow update the photo.

----------


## jeffteo

> Heehee, my setup is parallel. 
> Meaning 2 inlet and 1outlet.
> 
> Using 1 ecco pro 2036 and 1 more 2032, one prefilter with media is connected to the 2032. Then they merge using a Y joint to a 16/22mm output as there are more room for water to travel. Output linked to chiller and outlet back to tank is via a single 17mm lilypipe.


 Parallel with all filter running should be ok. Y joint also ok for system with pump just that the force at the return is stronger and the pump have to work harder to push water through the same return.

----------


## ZackZhou

> Parallel with all filter running should be ok. Y joint also ok for system with pump just that the force at the return is stronger and the pump have to work harder to push water through the same return.


Jeff. I guess for my case it's slightly better as my 2 intakes are 13mm and the only outlet is 17mm. Lesser pressure build up  :Smile:

----------


## jeffteo

> Jeff. I guess for my case it's slightly better as my 2 intakes are 13mm and the only outlet is 17mm. Lesser pressure build up


What about the Y connector. If the input is all 13mm, no diff. Unless 2 input is 13 mm and output is 17mm without using reducer. The joint part at the Y connection will restrict flow if not merge into a bigger output.

----------


## ZackZhou

the y joint's 2 input re 13mm and the output is 17 mm  :Smile:

----------


## lizhien

Bro laosu, faster post some pics of your set up! Can't wait!

----------


## laosu

So sorry for the delay, cause my wife going to deliver. Running in and out the hospital there's no extra times for me to take and upload the photo. I promise once my child settle down will definitely share with all bro here.

----------


## alvinchan80

> So sorry for the delay, cause my wife going to deliver. Running in and out the hospital there's no extra times for me to take and upload the photo. I promise once my child settle down will definitely share with all bro here.


Congratulations to your coming baby bro!!!
All the best and hope you have a healthy and active baby!!!!

----------


## jeffteo

Congrats to you too. Take care of yourself and your family. They are your priority, no worries about the photos.

----------


## gryphon

> So sorry for the delay, cause my wife going to deliver. Running in and out the hospital there's no extra times for me to take and upload the photo. I promise once my child settle down will definitely share with all bro here.


Congrats to you and your family. You will be busier then  :Wink:

----------


## lizhien

bro, congrats!

----------


## ZackZhou

Ahha, cannot spend $$ on this hobby for some time Liao! Lololol

----------


## globalcookie

I wonder if it is necessary to run 4 canister (even if it's linked). I would rather run 1 reliable canister with higher capacity, or 2 individual canisters. Just use better media, such as biohome+ and use lots of it. Shrimps doesn't produce as much bio-load as fishes anyway.

Alternatively, might as well put some filter media in the under gravel filter (UGF) too, since water will be suck in from UGF.

----------


## Jianyuan

Congrats bro, your operation shrimp tank have to time out for awhile liao haha.

----------


## jeffteo

> I wonder if it is necessary to run 4 canister (even if it's linked). I would rather run 1 reliable canister with higher capacity, or 2 individual canisters. Just use better media, such as biohome+ and use lots of it. Shrimps doesn't produce as much bio-load as fishes anyway.
> 
> Alternatively, might as well put some filter media in the under gravel filter (UGF) too, since water will be suck in from UGF.


Agreed and that is what I did. Initially have 2 Eheim (2222 & 2213) and I replaced it with just 1 Eheim 2026. Better flow and very reliable plus spare parts readily available. SG is so small, it doesn't takes more than half a day to get the spare parts. LFS dun have parts, Qian Hu sure have.

----------

